# Stairs, Biting and Leash walking.



## Thani (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey, my names Thani. Ive got a 3 month old Bi-Color German Shepherd. I have a few problems though 

1- I can't get him to go down the stairs. I tried once with treats but it didn't work.
2- He won't stop biting the leash.
3- He tries to bite me and won't listen when i tell him to stop.
4- One of the ears starting going down a bit for some reason.

Any solutions?
And thanks in advance.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

You can start here:

Leerburg Dog Training | The Ground Work to Becoming Your Puppy's Pack Leader


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

spray bitter apple to the leash. you can buy that online. 
Goodluck!


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thani said:


> Hey, my names Thani. Ive got a 3 month old Bi-Color German Shepherd. I have a few problems though
> 
> 1- I can't get him to go down the stairs. I tried once with treats but it didn't work.
> 2- He won't stop biting the leash.
> ...


I wouldn't worry about the ear. He is teething. If it was up at one point, it will come back up post teething, 

What I did to stop the biting, I would have a toy/tug on me most of the time. When he tried being a land shark, I would redirect him with a him. Also, he is at that stage. It will pass. 

Is he getting much physical exercise or mental stimulation? Might try wearing him down more.. This helped me tremendously A lot of times they will try mouthing you to initiate play. Try picking up his exercise and redirecting his mouthing to a tug or toy.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Eden did not like the stairs either and they very quickly become too heavy to carry so in order to train her to go down I would place her on the second or third stair down so that the commitment to move was already made. She was too afraid to turn around and go back up and saw no other option on how to get off the dreaded steps than to move down. I would step in front of her so that her head was right on my calf and very slowly (at her pace) move down one step at a time. I would praise her for forward movement and had a party once we made it down. It took 2-3 days of repeating this (only once each day for us usually just before bedtime) and then she was good to go. Once she got the idea for going down the steps up was a breeze. Hope this helps you with your pup...


----------

